# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  (◕♥◕)حـــُـــــ ر الطـــــــــين وحـُــــــــور العــــــين(◕♥◕)

## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

الحمدلله وبعد:

قد سميت هذا الموضوع بهذا الاسم تأثراً بالحوار الشيق بين ام سلمة والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

فعن أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : ( قُلْت يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَخْبِرْنِي عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : (وَحُورٌ عِينٌ ) .
قَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم : (حُورٌ) : بِيضٌ. (عِينٌ) : ضِخَامُ الْعُيُونِ.
قُلْت يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ : فَأَخْبِرْنِي عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : (كَأَنَّهُنَّ الْيَاقُوتُ وَالْمَرْجَانُ ).
قَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم : صَفَاؤُهُنَّ كَصَفَاءِ الدُّرِّ الَّذِي فِي الأَصْدَافِ الَّذِي لَمْ تَمَسَّهُ الأَيْدِي .
قُلْت يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ : فَأَخْبِرْنِي عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : (فِيهِنَّ خَيْرَاتٌ حِسَانٌ ) .
قَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم : خَيْرَاتُ الأَخْلاقِ ، حِسَانُ الْوُجُوهِ .
قُلْت يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ : فَأَخْبِرْنِي عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : (كَأَنَّهُنَّ بَيْضٌ مَكْنُونٌ) ؟
قَالَ : رِقَّتُهُنَّ كَرِقَّةِ الْجِلْدِ الَّذِي فِي دَاخِلِ الْبَيْضَةِ مِمَّا يَلِي الْقِشْرَ .
قُلْت يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ : فَأَخْبِرْنِي عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : (عُرُبًا أَتْرَابًا ) ؟
قَالَ : هُنَّ اللَّوَاتِي قُبِضْنَ فِي دَارِ الدُّنْيَا عَجَائِزَ رُمْصًا شُمْطًا خَلَقَهُنَّ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بَعْدَ الْكِبَرِ فَجَعَلَهُنَّ عَذَارَى عُرُبًا مُتَعَشِّقَاتٍ مُتَحَبِّبَاتٍ أَتْرَابًا عَلَى مِيلادٍ وَاحِدٍ .

قُلْت يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ : أَنِسَاءُ الدُّنْيَا أَفْضَلُ أَمْ الْحُورُ الْعِينُ ؟ 
قَالَ : بَلْ نِسَاءُ الدُّنْيَا أَفْضَلُ مِنْ الْحُورِ الْعِينِ كَفَضْلِ الظِّهَارَةِ عَلَى الْبِطَانَةِ .

نعم اقولها فخراً وشرفاً بأن نحن حور الطين أفضل من حور العين على لسان الخاتم الأمين محمد النبي الرسول الذي أتاه الله جوامع الكلم صلوات الله عليه.
فالسؤال هنا بماذا إمتزن حور الطين عن حور العين؟!

هذا ما سوف اسرده هنا في هذا الموضوع بإذن الله.
فتابعونا مستفيدين ومعتبرين.
وهذا والحمدلله رب العالمين.

----------


## درة مصونة

متابعة معك

----------


## ابو العبدين البصري

جزاكِ الله خيراً .
ما صحة الحديث ومن رواه .
بوركتم .

----------


## بشير بركات

جزاكِ الله خيراً .ما صحة الحديث ومن رواه وعن من رواه ؟

----------


## الأترجة المصرية

58838 -  وروى عن أم سلمة زوج النبي ! قالت : قلت : يا رسول الله ! أخبرني عن قول  الله عز وجل : ( حور عين ) قال : ( حور ) بيض ( عين ) : ضخام ، شفر الحوراء  بمنزلة جناح النسر قلت : يا رسول الله ! فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل (  كأنهن الياقوت والمرجان ) ؟ قال : صفاؤهن كصفاء الدر الذي في الأصداف الذي  لا تمسه الأيدي قلت : يا رسول الله ! فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل ( فيهن  خيرات حسان ) قال : خيرات الأخلاق ، حسان الوجوه ) قلت : يا رسول الله !  فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل ( كأنهن بيض مكنون ) قال : رقتهن كرقة الجلد  الذي في داخل البيض مما يلي القشر وهو ( الغرقئ ) قلت : يا رسول الله !  فأخبرني عن قول الله عز وجل ( عربا أترابا ) ؟ قال : هن اللواتي قبضن في  دار الدنيا عجائز رمصا شمطا ، خلقهن الله بعد الكبر فجعلهن عذارى عربا  متعشقات متحببات أترابا على ميلاد واحد قلت : يا رسول الله ! أنساء الدنيا  أفضل أم الحور العين ؟ قال : نساء الدنيا أفضل من الحور العين ، كفضل  الظهارة على البطانة قلت : يا رسول الله ! وبم ذاك ؟ قال : بصلاتهن وصيامهن  وعبادتهن الله عز وجل ؛ ألبس الله عز وجل وجوههن النور ، وأجسادهن الحرير ،  بيض الألوان ، خضر الثياب ، صفر الحلي ، مجامرهن الدر ، وأمشاطهن الذهب ،  يقلن : ألا نحن الخالدات فلا نموت أبدا ، ألا ونحن الناعمات فلا نبأس أبدا ،  ألا ونحن المقيمات فلا نظعن أبدا ، ألا ونحن الراضيات فلا نسخط أبدا ،  طوبى لمن كنا له وكان لنا قلت : يا رسول الله ! المرأة منا تتزوج الزوجين  والثلاثة والأربعة في الدنيا ؛ ثم تموت فتدخل الجنة ويدخلون معها ؛ من يكون  زوجها منهم ؟ قال : يا أم سلمة ! إنها تخير ، فتختار أحسنهم خلقا ، فتقول :  أي رب ! إن هذا كان أحسنهم معي خلقا في الدار الدنيا فزوجنيه ؛ يا أم سلمة  ذهب حسن الخلق بخير الدنيا والآخرة 
الراوي: أم سلمة هند بنت أبي أمية  -  خلاصة الدرجة: منكر  -  المحدث: الألباني  -  المصدر: ضعيف الترغيب  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2230

----------


## الأترجة المصرية

لم أقف على غير هذه الرواية وربما يفيدنا الإخوة المتخصصون في هذا الأمر .

----------


## الحفيشي

يجب على من يضع موضوعا أن يتحقق من صحته خصوصا النبي عليه السلام..كيف ندعي محبته ولا نتثبت في أخباره..

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

> متابعة معك


يشرفني متابعتك دائماً وابداً فلا عدمناك.




> جزاكِ الله خيراً .
> ما صحة الحديث ومن رواه .
> بوركتم .


ويجزاكم ربي خير الجزاء وبورك فيكم




> جزاكِ الله خيراً .ما صحة الحديث ومن رواه وعن من رواه ؟


وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وشكراً لكم.




> لم أقف على غير هذه الرواية وربما يفيدنا الإخوة المتخصصون في هذا الأمر .


شكر الله لكِ اختي الفاضلة ولي عليها وقفة ان شاء الله شكراً على نقلك القيم صراحة.




> يجب على من يضع موضوعا أن يتحقق من صحته خصوصا النبي  عليه السلام..كيف ندعي محبته ولا نتثبت في أخباره..



برغم ان هذا يُعد إتهاماً وطعناً في نيتي ويُعد هذا الكلام لمزاً!! غير انني حقيقة لن اقف على هذا الامر واكتفي بالتنبيه لما يخط الانسان ويكتب!!
وشكراً لكم.

----------


## الحفيشي

أنا لم أقل إلا التحقق من أحاديث النبي فقط لا غير..والله ما قصدت شئ آخر..سبحان الله العليم بالقلوب والنيات..

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

الحمدلله وبعد:

شكرالله لكل من نوه على هذا الامر وحقيقة, انني اخذت هذا الحديث من مصدر موثوق بنسبة لي بدون ان اتحقق من الامر. فقد ذكر هذا الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن رميح الرميح قسم السنة وعلومها كلية الشريعة وأصول الدين بالقصيم ونقل عنه في منتدى انا مسلم في مقالة عن جزاء نساء الدنيا في الجنة. وقد اورد هذا الحديث.

ونعم خلاصة الحكي وزبدة الكلام ان الشيخ محمد السحيم قال انه قد ذكر هذا الحديث بعض اهل العلم وقد ذكر  بانه لا أعلم أنه يصِحّ حديثا في تفضيل نساء الدنيا على نساء الجنة , وان حديث : (أن فضل نساء الدنيا على الحور العين كفضل ظاهر الثوب على بطانته) ضعيف شديد الضعف.

وما ورد عن ام سلمة قد ذكر فيه ابن القيم وقال : تفرد  به سليمان بن أبي كريمة، ضعفه أبو حاتم. وقال ابن عدي: عامة أحاديثه  مناكير ولم أرَ للمتقدمين فيه كلامًا. ثم ساق هذا الحديث من طريقه وقال: لا  يعرف إلا بهذا السند. 

ومع هذا فإن الموضوع له اهمية فإنني سوف اسرد مقام النساء الفضليات عبر مر التاريخ بإذن الله وشكر الله لكل من نوه وسأل وعذر.
فتابعونا مستفيدين ومعتبرين.
شكراً لكم.

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

> أنا لم أقل إلا التحقق من أحاديث النبي فقط لا غير..والله ما قصدت شئ آخر..سبحان الله العليم بالقلوب والنيات..



شكراً على التوضيح وعلى النصيحة ولا عليكم وإنه من الاصول ان حكم الظاهر يأتي بقياس الظواهر وحكم الباطن يأتي من الله وإن سننه سبحانه قد ابلغ بنا امره فقد جعل الله لكل شيءٍ قدراً.
شكراً لكم.

----------


## الأترجة المصرية

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الكريمة ، هذا ما كنت سأعلق به حالا وهو أنك حتما نقلت الموضوع من مصدر موثوق منه ولهذا لم تتحققي من صحة الحديث ، ومثل هذا الخطأ وارد وكلنا قد يقع فيه ، والأمر هين إن شاء الله ، وننتظر مشاركاتك القيمة التي نفيد منها كثيرا ، بارك الله فيك .

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

> جزاك الله خيرا أختي الكريمة ، هذا ما كنت سأعلق به حالا وهو أنك حتما نقلت الموضوع من مصدر موثوق منه ولهذا لم تتحققي من صحة الحديث ، ومثل هذا الخطأ وارد وكلنا قد يقع فيه ، والأمر هين إن شاء الله ، وننتظر مشاركاتك القيمة التي نفيد منها كثيرا ، بارك الله فيك .



شاكرة لكِ اخية ومني اليكِ كامل التقدير والعرفان.
شكراً لك.

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

بغض النظر عن صحة الحديث من عدمه ولكن السؤال أيهما أفضل نساء الجنة الحور العين أم نساء الدنيا المؤمنات ؟؟؟؟؟
وللعلم قد يكون المذهب صحيح وحق ولكن الاستدلال له يكون بدليل خاطىء , وضعف الدليل لا يعني بالضرورة ضعف المذهب فقد يكون للمذهب أدلة أخرى صريحة أو ظنية وشكراً.

----------


## ابو العبدين البصري

> بغض النظر عن صحة الحديث من عدمه ولكن السؤال أيهما أفضل نساء الجنة الحور العين أم نساء الدنيا المؤمنات ؟؟؟؟؟
> وللعلم قد يكون المذهب صحيح وحق ولكن الاستدلال له يكون بدليل خاطىء , وضعف الدليل لا يعني بالضرورة ضعف المذهب فقد يكون للمذهب أدلة أخرى صريحة أو ظنية وشكراً.


صدقت أخي فضعف طريق معين لا يدل على ضعف المذهب .
وننتظر من صاحبة الموضوع أن تتحفنا بالأدلة الصحيحة على صحة هذا المذهب .
بوركتم .

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

> بغض النظر عن صحة الحديث من عدمه ولكن السؤال أيهما أفضل نساء الجنة الحور العين أم نساء الدنيا المؤمنات ؟؟؟؟؟
> وللعلم قد يكون المذهب صحيح وحق ولكن الاستدلال له يكون بدليل خاطىء , وضعف الدليل لا يعني بالضرورة ضعف المذهب فقد يكون للمذهب أدلة أخرى صريحة أو ظنية وشكراً.




بارك الله فيكم واشكركم على طرحكم الكريم فهو حقيقة سؤال يراودني بكثيرة وبحثت عن هذا الموضوع واستقريت علي ما استقريت لكن اتضح لي كما ترون بأن الحديث منكر والله المستعان. وقد قال الشيخ محمد السحيم انه لا يعلم اي حديث ذكر ان نساء الدنيا المؤمنات افضل من حور العين ومع ان بعض اهل العلم ذهبوا الى ما ذهبوا اليه في ان نساء الدنيا من المؤمنات الصائمات القانتات المصليات هن افضل من حور العين غير ان هذه الرؤيا ليست اليها قرائن ودلائل!! فأعتقد لابد لنا من الغوص قليلاً كي نجد كمال الحكم في هذا الامر عن الافضلية بين حور الطين وحور العين.




> صدقت أخي فضعف طريق معين لا يدل على ضعف المذهب .
> وننتظر من صاحبة الموضوع أن تتحفنا بالأدلة الصحيحة على صحة هذا المذهب . بوركتم .




شكرالله لكم مروركم الكريم ونعم الامر فيه سعة بإذن الله وفيه تفصيل وسوف ابداء ببعض الشواهد بإذن الله.

فأولاً انه لم يصح اي حديث او قول يثبت ان نساء الدنيا افضل من الحور العين
ثانياً قد ذكر الله تعالى ملذات الجنة من حور عين وتشويق للمؤمنين الرجال لاسباب وقد ذكر بعضها الشيخ سليمان الخراشي حين قال:

بأن شوق المرأة للرجال ليس كشوق الرجال للمرأة – كما هو معلوم – ولهذا فإن الله شوّق الرجال بذكر نساء الجنة مصداقا لقوله : « ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء » [أخرجه البخاري] أما المرأة فشوقها إلى الزينة من اللباس والحلي يفوق شوقها إلى الرجال لأنه مما جبلت عليه كما قال تعالى ** أومن ينشأ في الحلية } [الزخرف:18].
 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: إنما ذكر – أي الله عز وجل – الزوجات للأزواج لأن الزوج هو الطالب وهو الراغب في المرأة فلذلك ذكرت الزوجات للرجال في الجنة وسكت عن الأزواج للنساء ولكن ليس مقتضى ذلك أنه ليس لهن أزواج.. بل لهن أزواج من بني آدم.

ومن هذا المنظور نستطيع ان نستشف من الاستقراءات الموجودة بأن متعة  المرأة الاكبر في اللباس والحلي والجواهر فهي جبلة على الدلال والدلع والزينة
وان الرجل اكثر ما يتشوق اليه من المُتع هي متعة النساء فلهذا حور العين وصُفن كما وصُفن جزاءاً للرجال الموحدين المؤمنين.

ومع كل هذا فاللموضوع تفصيل.
شاكرة لكل من مر وعلق وبورك في الجميع.

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

الحمدلله وبعد:

ان شاء الله نبداء  اول سلسلة نسائية تتعلق بحور الطين وتميزهن وانفراداتهن وجهدهن واثرهن في  التاريخ الاسلامي. وابداء بأفصل نساء العالمين وهن نساء الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم. ولن ابداء بخديجة الحقيقة بل سوف ابداء من نهاية القائمة  والترتيب, فقد كان لدى الرسول الكريم 13 من النساء تحت عصمته فأمهات  المؤمنين هن 13 والترتيب هو كالتالي:

1- أم المؤمنين خديجة بنت خويلد رضوان الله عليها
2- أم المؤمنين سودة بنت زمعة رضوان الله عليها
3- أم المؤمنين عائشة بنت ابي بكر رضوان الله عليها وعلى ابيها
4- أم المؤمنين حفصة بنت عمر رضوان الله عليها وعلى ابيها
5- أم المؤمنين زينب بنت خزيمة رضوان الله عليها
6-أم المؤمنين أم سلمة بنت زار الركب رضوان الله عليها
7- أم المؤمنين مارية القبطية رضوان الله عليها
8- أم المؤمنين زينب بنت جحش رضوان الله عليها
9- أم المؤمنين جويرية بنت الحارث الخزاعية رضوان الله عليها
10- أم المؤمنين صفية بنت حيي بن اخطب رضوان الله عليها
11- أم المؤمنين حبيبة بنت ابي سفيان رضوان الله عليها
12- أم المؤمنين ميمونة بنت الحارث الهلالية رضوان الله عليها
13- أم المؤمنين ريحانة بنت زيد رضوان الله عليها

وان شاء الله الوقفة الاولى هي مع تلك الريحانة فتابعونا مستفيدين ومعتبرين.
وهذا والحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة علي أشرف المرسلين محمد النبي الأمين.

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

13- أم المؤمنين ريحانة بنت زيد رضوان الله عليها
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: هي ريحانة بنت شمعون بن زيد
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هي يهودية من بني النضير
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: تزوجت سيد من سادات بني قريظة وهو الحكم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: قُتل زوجها في التأديب الذي أنزله عليهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ان نقضوا العهد وقد كانت من السبايا
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد كانت من أشرف النساء السبايا 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إمتازت بالجمال وحسن الطلعة وقد كانت وضاء الوجه
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عُرف عنها غريتها الشديدة وسرعة غضبها وحدة لسانها 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: تزوجها الرسول في السنة السادسة الهجرية
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد طلقها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بسبب غيرتها وحدة لسانها ثم انها تابت وعزمت على ان لا ترجع لما قد كانت عليه وبعد طلاقها وارجاع النبي لها في عصمته صارت اطوع له من ظله ولا تغضبه ولا تحزنه ولا تؤذيه في قول او فعل
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مكثت مع النبي الكريم 4 سنوات
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ماتت في حياة النبي صلوات الله عليه بعد حجة الوداع ودفنت في البقيع
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قيل انها كانت جارية وملكة يمين للنبي الكريم بعد ما خيرها بين أن يعتقها او ان يتزوجها او بين ان تبقى من ملكة يمينه فقيل انها اختارت ان تكون ملكة يمينه وقيل ان الرسول اعتقها وتزوجها واصدقها 12 أوقية.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذُكر ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يرد لها طلباً ولا تسأله شيئاً الا واجابها النبي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وهذه هي وقفات مختصرة وطفيفة من حياة ام المؤمنين ريحانة بنت شمعون بن زيد.

*______________________________  _
المصدر: كتاب زوجات النبي 
المؤلف محمد على قطب.*

----------


## الحفيشي

> الحمدلله وبعد:وابداء بأفصل نساء العالمين وهن نساء الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم.


أفضل النساء بإطلاق هي مريم بنت عمران عليها من الله السلام...لا خلاف في ذلك..ويأتي بعدها أربعة((فاطمة وخديجة وآسيه وعائشة)) واختلفت الأحاديث وتنوعت من بين تقديم هؤلاء الأربعة على بعضهن البعض..فتارة تأتي الأحاديث بفاطمة وتارة بخديجة..ثم بعد خديجة وفاطمة تأتي أحيانا آسية وأحيانا عائشة وأحيانا تذكر آسيو وخديجة وعائشة..لكن الثابت الغير مختلف فيه هو مريم عليها السلام انها أفضل النساء إطلاقا..

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

> أفضل النساء بإطلاق هي مريم بنت عمران عليها من الله السلام...لا خلاف في ذلك..ويأتي بعدها أربعة((فاطمة وخديجة وآسيه وعائشة)) واختلفت الأحاديث وتنوعت من بين تقديم هؤلاء الأربعة على بعضهن البعض..فتارة تأتي الأحاديث بفاطمة وتارة بخديجة..ثم بعد خديجة وفاطمة تأتي أحيانا آسية وأحيانا عائشة وأحيانا تذكر آسيو وخديجة وعائشة..لكن الثابت الغير مختلف فيه هو مريم عليها السلام انها أفضل النساء إطلاقا..




بورك فيك, وهذا لا خلاف عليه في ذكر الاربع مريم عليها السلام  وآسية امرأة فرعون وخديجة وفاطمة رضوان الله عليهن اجمعين غير ان ما استنتجت اليه فيه نظر والشاهد في هذه الروايات:

حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ حَدَّثَنَا غُنْدَرٌ حَدَّثَنَا  شُعْبَةُ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ مُرَّةَ الْجَمَلِيِّ عَنْ مُرَّةَ  الْهَمْدَانِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيِّ
فعَنْ النَّبِيِّ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ كَمَلَ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ كَثِيرٌ  وَلَمْ يَكْمُلْ مِنْ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَرْيَمُ بِنْتُ عِمْرَانَ  وَآسِيَةُ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ وَفَضْلُ عَائِشَةَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ  كَفَضْلِ الثَّرِيدِ عَلَى سَائِرِ الطَّعَامِ.

وايضاً هذا الحديث:
( يا فاطمة ، ألا ترضين أن تكوني
سيدة نساء المؤمنين ، أو سيدة نساء هذه الأمة ) .
الراوي: عائشة - خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح] - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6285


وعن أنس قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " حسبك من نساء العالمين  بأربع مريم بنت عمران وآسية امرأة فرعون وخديجة بنت خويلد وفاطمة

الشاهد ان الأرجح هو التفاضل بين فاطمة وخديجة رضوان الله عليهن وليست مريم عليها السلام وذهب من ذهب وقال ان فاطمة رضوان الله عليها هي افضلهن لكن الارجح عندي من الاقوال هو بأن خديجة رضوان الله عليها هي الأفضل.

اما عن جملتي ففيك تضيف الى الجملة "مــــــــــن افضل نساء العالمين" ومن ما لا ريب فيه ان زوجات النبي لهن فضل واصطفاء ولقب امهات المؤمنين انما يدل ان لهم افضلية على سائر النساء وهذا كان مقتضى كلامي وسياقه وهو ليس بالاطلاق انما بالتقييد. وبورك فيك علي الاضافة. 
وشكراً لكم.

----------


## الحفيشي

قال الله((وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ (42)..فهذا نص قاطع على أفضليه مريم عليها السلام..ولا خلاف أبدا بعد قول الله تعالى..

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

> قال الله((وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ (42)..فهذا نص قاطع على أفضليه مريم عليها السلام..ولا خلاف أبدا بعد قول الله تعالى..



استاذنا الكريم, وهل يخفى علي العلماء الاجلاء هذه الاية الكريمة!!!
واذا كان الامر لا خلاف فيه فهل تجد ديننا إذن متناقض بين الحديث والقرآن!!
ولم تكن مريم عليها السلام الا من الاربع اللآتي كملت فضائلهن لكن لم يتفق عليها العلماء بأنها هي الافضل!!!

ففضلت فاطمة رضوان الله عليها بالنسب وهذا محسوم عن جميع نساء العالمين فنسبها هي الاشرف والافضل.
واما دون ذلك فقد ذهب العلماء الى ما ذهبوا اليه من اختلاف بين خديجة وعائشة رضوان الله عليها والارجح ان خديجة هي الافضل على سائر نساء العالمين والاسباب كما سوف اوردها:
- فقال بعض العلماء: خديجة أفضل، لأن لها مزايا لم تلحقها عائشة فيها.
- وقال بعض العلماء: بل عائشة أفضل، للحديث المذكور في ردي المنصرم  ولأن لها مزايا لم تلحقها خديجة فيها.
-  وفصل بعض أهل العلم، فقال: إن لكل منهما مزية لم تلحقها الأخري فيها، ففي  أول الرسالة لا شك أن المزايا التي حصلت عليها خديجة لم تلحقها فيها عائشة،  ولا يمكن أن تساويها، وبعد ذلك، وبعد موت الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم حصل  من عائشة من نشر العلم ونشر السنة وهداية الأمة مالم يحصل لخديجة، فلا يصح  أن تفضل إحداهما على الأخري تفضيلاً مطلقاً، بل نقول: هذه أفضل من وجه،  وهذه أفضل من وجه، ونكون قد سلكنا مسلك العدل، فلم نهدر ما لهذه من المزية،  ولا ما لهذه من المزية، وعند التفصيل يحصل التحصيل. وهما وبقية أزواج  الرسول في الجنة معاً.] ...

إنتهى كلام الشيخ العثيمين -رحمه الله- .

الشاهد ان عند التفصيل لابد من ان نحصل التحصيل كي ننتهي بحكم الافضلية بين النساء.
واتمنى ان الامر اضتح الآن.
وشكراً لكم.

----------


## الحفيشي

لا عبره بقول أحد أيا كان بعد قول الله تعالى عن أفضليه مريم ولو جمهور العلماء..وورد عند بن حبان بإسناد حسن وعند النسائي كذلك أن فاطمه أسر لها النبي بإنها أفضل النساء إلا ما كان من مريم عليها السلام..

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

> لا عبره بقول أحد أيا كان بعد قول الله تعالى عن أفضليه مريم ولو جمهور العلماء..وورد عند بن حبان بإسناد حسن وعند النسائي كذلك أن فاطمه أسر لها النبي بإنها أفضل النساء إلا ما كان من مريم عليها السلام..



ومن هم هؤلاء الذين لا عبرة لقولهم!!
اذا سلمنا بهذا القياس فلن يقوم لدين الله قائمة!!
بالتأكيد ليس عندنا لاسوتية ولا كهنوتية ولا بابوية ولا لاهوتية في دين الاسلام.
غير ان اجمل في في الشريعة الغراء هو فهم التأصيل.

أين انت إذن من كون الله أقراء خديجة السلام وبشرها بما بشرها به؟؟!!
المعذرة اذا اتبعنا هذا الكلام فديننا إذن متناقض!!
وللأمر تفصيل وقول الشيخ العثيمين فيه رداً على كلامك.

وسؤال: فسرلنا ما قاله العلماء في شأن الأية التي تستند اليها كحكماً فصلاً بأفضلية مريم عليها السلام؟!
وسؤال اخر: فسرلنا قول النبي صلوات الله عليه في ما قد ذكره في شأن خديجة رضوان الله عليها وعائشة؟؟!!

اما فاطمة رضوان الله عليها فالأفضلية لها بأنها لها افضل النسب وهي اشرفهن نسباً واصلاً ولا خلاف في هذا.

وانتظر دلائلك وقرائنك في قياسك الذي تتبعه.
وشكراً لكم.

----------


## الحفيشي

قال القرطبي رحمه الله عند تفسير الآية((..وقيل:" على نساء العالمين" أجمع إلى يوم الصور، وهو الصحيح على ما نبينه، وهو قول الزجاج وغيره..))وقال ايضا((..فظاهر القرآن والأحاديث يقتضي أن مريم أفضل من جميع نساء العالم من حواء إلى آخر امرأة تقوم عليها الساعة))...فبالإض  فة لقوله تعال ذلك قول النبي عليه السلام((عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «كَمُلَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ كَثِيرٌ، وَلَمْ يَكْمُلْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَرْيَمُ ابْنَةُ عِمْرَانَ، وَآسِيَةُ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ»..روا  ه الشيخين..

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

انا اقول لكم ليس هنالك اجماع بأن مريم عليها السلام هي افضل نساء العالمين!!
ليس هنالك اجماع وليس هو الراجح ايضاً هذا الذي اسوقه اليك وليس كون القرطبي ذكر ما ذكره وان كان للحديث دلالة انها ليست بالأفضل!!

انا لا انفي ان لها افضلية لكن انفي ان في اجماع وحتي ترجيح انها هي الأفضل!!
واليكم هذا السرد من الاحاديث:
قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى ( 3432) : حدثني أحمد بن أبي رجاء حدثني النضر عن هشام قال : أخبرني أبي قال : سمعت عبد الله بن جعفر قال : سمعت علياً رضي الله عنه : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( خير نسائها مريم ابنة عمران ، وخير نسائها خديجة ) ، وفي الصحيحين من حديث أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسو الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( كمل من الرجال كثير ، ولم كمل من النساء إلا آسية امرأة فرعون ، ومريم بنت عمران ، وإن فضل عائشة على النساء كفضل الثريد على سائر الطعام ).

فأنت اولاً قلت انه في خلاف في هذا الأمر ثم قلت ان الأمر محسوم وان هي ترجيح بأن مريم هي الافضل وانا اقول ان هذا ليس موجوداً وليس بصحيح. بل ان الخلاف القائم في الافضلية بين النساء هو بين خديجة وعائشة رضوان الله عليهما واما افضلية الشرف والنسب والأصل فهو لفاطمة رضي الله عنها عن سائر نساء العالمين الي يوم الدين وهذا لا خلاف عليه.
فالتتأمل موطن كلامي فضلاً لا امراً.
وشكراً لكم.

----------


## الحفيشي

ما دليلكي على صرف قوله تعالى بإفضليه مريم على نساء العالمين..لا تأتيني بقول عالم بعدما أتيت لكي أيضا بقول عالم..فلنحتكم الآن للأدلة لا لإحد..

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

> ما دليلكي على صرف قوله تعالى بإفضليه مريم على نساء العالمين..لا تأتيني بقول عالم بعدما أتيت لكي أيضا بقول عالم..فلنحتكم الآن للأدلة لا لإحد..



الدليل موجود يا رحمكم الله في كل ردودي المنصرمة!!!
وانا لم أتي بعالم بل بعلماء مع دلائل كثيرة في الشأن الذي اؤمن به!!
واما قول العلماء لا يعد بدليلاً!! لا ادري من اين اتيتم بهذه القاعدة!!

ولنحسم الأمر فأنت تؤمن ان مريم عليها السلام افضل نساء العالمين على قول القرطبي وانا اختلف مع هذا بدلائل وقرائن في الحديث الشريف وفي القرآن المجيد وفي استقراءات العلماء الافاضل ومنهم الشيخ العثيمين والالباني والشيخ الحيوني وغيرهم الكثير, ولم يأتي اي اجماع او ترجيح بأن مريماً هي الافضل غير ان هنالك ترجيح بأن خديجة هي الأفضل.
وشكراً لكم.

----------


## الحفيشي

حتى فاطمة حينما قال لها النبي((أما ترضين أن تكوني خير نساء العالمين)) قال لها إلا ما كان من مريم..وخديجه حينما ذكرت بالفضل ذكرت قبلها مريم في حديث البخاري....ولا أرى بعد قول الله قول..والسلام..

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

> حتى فاطمة حينما قال لها النبي((أما ترضين أن تكوني خير نساء العالمين)) قال لها إلا ما كان من مريم..وخديجه حينما ذكرت بالفضل ذكرت قبلها مريم في حديث البخاري....ولا أرى بعد قول الله قول..والسلام..



أين الدليل والإسناد والمتن الكامل للحديث الذين تتكلمون عنه وتبنون عنه اجماع وترجيح!!
وإن اوجدت هذا الدليل فهو لا يُعد فيه لا الترجيح ولا الاجماع فإن الافضلية المختلف فيهن بين نساء العالمين هن بين خديجة وبين عائشة رضوان الله عليهن اجمعين واما اجماع او ترجيح بان مريم هي الافضل فهذا غير موجود عند العلماء ابداً!!
واسوق اليكم هذا الكلام لعل وعسا يتضح المراد:

قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء (2 / 110:109) : سيدة نساء العالمين في زمانها. أم القاسم ،
ابنة خويلد بن أسد بن عبد العزى ابن قصي بن كلاب ، القرشية الأسدية. أم أولاد رسول الله
وأول من آمن به من وصدقه قبل كل أحد ، وثبتت جأشه ، ومضت به الى ابن عمها ورقة (؟!).
ومناقبها جمة. وهي ممن كمل من النساء . كانت عاقلة جليلة دينة مصونة كريمة، من أهل الجنة ،
وكان النبي يثني عليها ، ويفضلها على سائر أمهات المؤمنين ، ويبالغ في تعظيمها ، بحيث ان
عائشة كانت تقول ما غرت من امرأة ما غرت من خديجة ، من كثرة ذكر رسول الله لها. ومن
كرامتها عليه  صلات والله عليه أنه لم يتزوج امرأة قبلها ، وجاءه منها عدة أولاد (ماعدا ابراهيم فانه من مارية
القبطية)، ولم يتزوج عليها قط ، ولا تسرى الى أن قضت نحبها ، فوجد لفقدها ، فانها كانت نعم القرين.
وكانت تنفق عليه من مالها ، ويتجر هو لها. وقد أمره الله أن يبشرها ببيت في الجنة من قصب ،
لا صخب فيه ولا نصب.

انتهى.
والدلائل واضحة جلية لمن يريد الاتباع.
وشكراً لكم.

----------


## الحفيشي

يا أختي ..قال القسطلاني في شرحه للبخاري:قوله تعالى: {واصطفاك على نساء العالمين} [آل عمران: 42] وظاهره: أنها أفضل من جميع النساء، وقول من قال على عالمي زمانها ترك للظاهر...فلماذا أنتي تتركي الظاهر وتتبعي الخفاء..

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

> يا أختي ..قال القسطلاني في شرحه للبخاري:قوله تعالى: {واصطفاك على نساء العالمين} [آل عمران: 42] وظاهره: أنها أفضل من جميع النساء، وقول من قال على عالمي زمانها ترك للظاهر...فلماذا أنتي تتركي الظاهر وتتبعي الخفاء..



ترك الظاهر ونتبع الخفي!!
من اين تأتي بهذه المقاييس البعيدة عن التأصيل جملتاً وتفصيلاً!!
سألتك اسئلة وانت حدت عنها ولم تجب!!
قلت لك هل سوف يقول العلماء الذين قالوا ويا كثرهم ان الخلاف في الافضلية هو بين خديجة وعائشة رضوان الله عليهما على سائر نساء العالمين هل هم لا يعرفون الاية الكريمة التي استندت انت اليها وقطعت جازماً وحاسماً بأن مريم هي الافضل!!!
وقلت لك هل اذا اتبعنا قياسك في اخذ الامور بهذا الحكم فإذن ديننا علي هيك متناقض!!

والأن تقول لي ظاهر وخفي!!
المعذرة هذا استهتار علمي!!
يعني اذا تقول ان الامر فيه خلاف سائغ فكلامك يناقض بعضه بعض
واذا لم تقل ان في خلاف سائغ في مسألة الافضلية وان مريم هي الأفضل بشكل محسوم ولا خلاف فيه فلن تجد دليلاً جازماً فأتمنى عدم الحيدة والاستهتار رجاء.

الامر انحسم وانا لا اميل لأي طريقة غير علمية في الحكم على الاشياء.
بوركتم.

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

الحمدلله وبعد:

نواصل بعد الفاصل وننتقل من أم الؤمنين ريحانة بنت زيد رضوان الله عليها الى

12- أم المؤمنين ميمونة بنت الحارث الهلالية
 رضوان الله عليها
وهذه خلاصة العسل والكلام وزبدة الحكي عن سيرة ام المؤمنين ميمونة:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمها هند بنت عوف سيدة من سيدات مكة اللآتي اشترهن بالفضل والنسب الرفيع
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهي خالة خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنها وعنه
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: لها 3 من الاخوات الشهيرات في السيّر وهي شقيقتها الكبرى وهي لبابة المعروفة بأم الفضل التي كانت زوجة عم الرسول العباس بن عبدالمطلب ,و اسماء وهي زوجة حمزة بن عبد المطلب واخيراً لبابة الصغرى وهي أم خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنهم اجمعين.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: تزوجت احد فتيان مكة وهو أبي رهم بن عبد العزى
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: طلقها زوجها المتغطرس بعد هزيمة اليهود في خيبر وفرحها هي لفوز النبي الأمين محمد خاتم المرسلين فخرجت الى بيت اختها ام الفضل ومكثت عندها واعلنت اسلامها حين إذ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في خلال احداث عمرة القضاء عرضت ميمونة نفسها على النبي الرسول محمد صلاوات الله عليه طلبت من اختها ام الفضل ان تخبر زوجها العباس برغبتها ان تكون زوجة للنبي محمد وما كان منه صلى الله عليه وسلم الا ان لبى رغبتها ووافق بأن تكون ميمونة زوجةً له ومن أمهات المؤمنين وأولم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حينها وليمة لزواجه بميمونة بنت الحارث رضوان الله عليها وساقها معاه عائداً الى المدينة بعد احداث عمرة القضاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عاشت طويلاً بعد وفاة النبي الكريم وكانت كثيرة العبادة كثيرة الزيارة لبيت الله الحرام وقد ماتت في نفس المكان الذي تزوج بها النبي الأمين في سرف ودفنها ابن اختها عبدالله ابن العباس رضي الله عنه.

وهذه هي الوقفات الطفيفات مع ام المؤمنين ميمونة بنت الحارث.
والى لقاء آخر مع سيدات نساء المؤمنين رضوان الله عليهن اجمعين.
*______________________________ _
المصدر: كتاب زوجات النبي
المؤلف محمد على قطب.*

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

الحمدلله وبعد:

استكمالاً لما بدءنا به فنحن الآن مع

11- أم المؤمنين ام حبيبة بنت ابي سفيان
 رضوان الله عليها
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هي رملة بنت ابي سفيان وهي بنت تعرف من اشراف العرب تربت على العز والترف والرفاهية وقد جمعت الى نسبها وحسبها الغنى الوافر والجمال الباهر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تزوجت عبيد الله بن حجش مرافق وملازم ورقة بن نوفل وكان يُكنى بأبي احمد.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: اسلمت هي وزوجها وكانوا من اول المهاجرين الى الحبشة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وانجبت رملة بنتها حبيبة في الحبشة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد كان عبيدالله ابن عمت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمه هي أميمة بنت عبدالمطلب
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في مكوث عبيدالله في الحبشة وبين النصارى فقد تأثر بهم وارتد عن دين الله في الحبشة وقيل عنه انه في وقت ردته شرب الخمر بكثرة حتي احترق كبده والتهبت امعاؤه فمات في حينها وباتت رملة بين فحيعة ردة زوجها ومصرعة!!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: مضت ام حبيبة في عذابين عذاب البعد عن الوطن والأهل والعشيرة وعذاب الترمل بفقد الزوج المعيل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حمل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عمرو بن أمية الضمري الى النجاشي بأن يخطب له رملة بنت ابي سفيان وعندئذ نهض وكيلها خالد بن سعيد بن العاص واجاب طلب النبي وخطبته واصدقها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اربع مية دينار
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: لما كان فتح خيبر ورجوع المهاجرين من الحبشة تزوجها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وبنى بها وقد ظل المهاجرين في الحبشة قرابة 15 عاماً وقد استقبلهم الرسول فرحاً مبتهجاً لعودتهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: قد كان من قولها لأبيها سفيان حينما زارها في بيت النبي بعد رجوعها من الحبشة وفي اثناء صلح الحديبية قائلة:
ابي الاسلام لا اب لي سواه إذا افتخروا بقيس او تميم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عرف عن رملة انها لم تكن تخرج من بيتها الا للصلاة ولم تترك المدينة الا للحج.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دفنت في البقيع وماتت في العام الرابع والاربعون بعد الهجرة.


*______________________________ _
المصدر: كتاب زوجات النبي
المؤلف محمد على قطب.*

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

للرفـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــع استعداداً للتكملة الشيقة عن حــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــور الطين

----------


## درة مصونة

للرفـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــع شوقا للتكملة الشيقة عن حــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــور الطين

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

تسلميلي وشكراً لك يا درة المجلس ونحن مع موعد مشوق مع ام من امهات المؤمنين وهنالك الكثير من الدروس المستفادة من هذه المعلومات نسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتنا.

----------

